# Possible de changer adresse email principale?



## stéphane83 (17 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,
Je pense savoir qu'on ne peut pas changer l'identifiant Apple ID.

Par contre, est il possible de préciser une nouvelle adresse mail principale (pour les commandes sur le store et autres infos de contact)?

Merci.


----------



## jpmiss (17 Janvier 2012)

Ca doit vraiment être super compliqué d'aller voir directement sur le site d'Apple...


----------



## stéphane83 (18 Janvier 2012)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ca doit vraiment être super compliqué d'aller voir directement sur le site d'Apple...



Oui ben je connais bien !
Justement : Impossible d'utiliser mon adresse me.com comme ID...
Pour la correspondance, j'ai trouvé et je te remercie.
C'est dommage de ne pas pouvoir fusionner me.com


----------



## PERROCCINA (11 Février 2012)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ca doit vraiment être super compliqué d'aller voir directement sur le site d'Apple...



Je viens de lire et d'effectuer ce qui est recommandé pour essayer de résoudre mon problème. En vain. J'explique : j'ai un IPad depuis un peu plus d'un an, jusqu'à il y a peu je pouvais tranquillement télécharger et mettre à jour toutes les applis que je souhaitais sur sur site App Store. J'ignore comment, l'ID qui est associée au téléchargement s'est soudain modifiée, pour reprendre une vieille adresse mail, dont bien entendu je ne me souviens plus du mot de passe. Je suis allée voir sur le site, c'est bien mon adresse actuelle qui est indiquée. Il y a des fantômes dans la machine ! Y a-t-il un gostbuster sur le réseau ?
Merci d'avance.


----------



## Php21 (23 Mars 2012)

S'il y avait un mot de passe à ne pas perdre, clui là en fait partie &#8230;  lol  ;-(


----------



## kassk8 (15 Mai 2012)

Tu peux à tout moment changer ton adresse mail. Si tu ne te souviens pas du mdp de la boite mail... je n'ai rien à proposer. 

Appelles le service client et vois avec eux ce qu'ils peuvent essayer de faire pour toi !!
La CB et le mail sont liés


----------

